# Camacho Liberty 2003



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

So I was talking to Cody (Mongo) the other day about my search for the elusive Camacho Liberty, and you never know what's hiding in the humidor at your favorite B&M. Cody managed to come up with a 2003 Liberty for me to add to my collection!

Another very interesting shape - and this one is BIG! Sure, I could smoke it now, but consider the impact to my collection...

:biggrin:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

lol how much did you pay for that smoke?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> So I was talking to Cody (Mongo) the other day about my search for the elusive Camacho Liberty, and you never know what's hiding in the humidor at your favorite B&M. Cody managed to come up with a 2003 Liberty for me to add to my collection!
> 
> Another very interesting shape - and this one is BIG! Sure, I could smoke it now, but consider the impact to my collection...
> 
> :biggrin:


You sumanumbeetch! Unreal, you beat me to it! 

You must at least let me know how that baby smokes!!!!! Dog.

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome smoke!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is too sweet, you have to find another one so that you can light one up!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

the 06's were good smokes,that would have to be one smooth smoke


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Still looking for the 2005, 2006, and Amendment XII (2004). Haven't found a good source for singles yet, and really don't want (or have room for) a full box. If anyone has suggestions - feel free to give a shout!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> You sumanumbeetch! Unreal, you beat me to it!
> 
> You must at least let me know how that baby smokes!!!!! Dog.
> 
> CD


Hey ceedee are you and Webmeister neighbor?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I hear you man I'm still searching.
I just got off the phone about it.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Hey ceedee are you and Webmeister neighbor?


Chris lives down the street and around the corner from me. I think we figured it like 3 miles or so. We try to get together at Charlie's every week for a cigar and shoot the breeze with the inmates... errr... residents... errr... regulars. Great bunch of guys!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Chris lives down the street and around the corner from me. I think we figured it like 3 miles or so. We try to get together at Charlie's every week for a cigar and shoot the breeze with the inmates... errr... residents... errr... regulars. Great bunch of guys!


That's cool man!
I was looks at the site you made and I saw your house, you live in a sweet place, sweet area!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice find!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have 2 05's left, quit a few 06's and I am lining up a box of 07's as we speak... but damn I would cut a nut off for one or two pre 05... great find bud!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

louistogie said:


> That's cool man!
> I was looks at the site you made and I saw your house, you live in a sweet place, sweet area!


LOL - I wish I lived there full-time! That's my cabin in the mountains a couple hours north and west of here. I spend every other weekend, and just about every holiday and vacation I get there. I really love the place - thanks for the comments.

I live southeast of Charlotte - as does Ceedee.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

louistogie said:


> Hey ceedee are you and Webmeister neighbor?


Roger that Lou! He's like a couple of miles from me. We hang once or twice a week at Charlie's Tobacco... down the road for each of us!

CD

EDIT: Looks like I need to read the rest of the thread before posting my blah, blah. He, he


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Roger that Lou! He's like a couple of miles from me. We hang once or twice a week at Charlie's Tobacco... down the road for each of us!
> 
> CD
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I need to read the rest of the thread before posting my blah, blah. He, he


Dude... that VSG still hanging on and affecting the ole brain cells I see. Go lay your tired ole ass down and take a nap.

:roflmao:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> LOL - I wish I lived there full-time! That's my cabin in the mountains a couple hours north and west of here. I spend every other weekend, and just about every holiday and vacation I get there. I really love the place - thanks for the comments.
> 
> I live southeast of Charlotte - as does Ceedee.


I see, but still your lucky man.
I gotta get a cabin when I get older!


----------

